
Show HN: Creddle – Paper-friendly web resumes - cpcarey
http://creddle.io
======
commandar
I really like what I see so far.

One piece of feedback, and I understand you may not have decided on this yet,
but it's not clear from the landing page whether this is meant to be free, a
paid service, etc. I just get presented with a signup form and don't really
have an understanding about whether I'll be expected to fork over payment or
not.

Looking at this in the context of somebody's HN project I kept going, but if
this were just another site I stumbled across, that ambiguity would make me
more like to bounce than not.

~~~
cpcarey
Thanks for the feedback, you're absolutely right and I'll make it more clear
on the landing page. There might be some new functionality in the future that
would make up a paid service, but all of the current functionality is meant to
be free.

~~~
redbergy
I agree with the commenter above me. I stopped at the sign up form because I
couldn't tell if it was a paid or free service and had assumed I would start
getting emails to upgrade as soon as I signed up. The "get started" copy used
is a signal to me that I may be able to get started when I sign up but to
"finish" I will have to pay. I think you'll get more sign ups if you're more
explicit with your language that it is, in fact, free.

~~~
cpcarey
I agree, I'll revise the language. Any suggestions for an alternative to "Get
Started"? Thanks for the help!

~~~
freebs
"Free forever or pay for extra features"

It's always annoying when you signup for free stuff and then a year later they
remove free completely, basically a bait and switch.

~~~
cpcarey
I hate that too. I wouldn't remove the free and put the current functionality
behind a paywall, but I'd still want to leave open the possibility of new
functionality as paid add-ons if I go that route (like premium themes as
previously suggested). What kind of language might be able to support that
without being deceitful or vague?

~~~
grayclhn
Just add a section under "Is Creddle Right for me?" with "Short and long-term
goals for this project." Then write a paragraph or two on why you're doing it,
who you are, where you're going, etc. If you're hoping to make it your
startup, that's cool. If you're hoping to advertise your design skills, that's
cool too.

I'd also put that information on your "about" page. (Only on the about page,
if you want to keep it off the front page.)

~~~
cpcarey
That's a really great suggestion. I'll be able to clear up as much vagueness
as I can regarding the future of the project.

------
theoutlander
This is really neat! It would be really cool if there was a way to create
resume's off linkedin profiles. So if I were to sign up on your site through
Linkedin, I would instantly get to preview what my resume would look like.

In addition, it would be cool if you could identify target companies for a
candidate based off their resume and some insights from LinkedIn (using NLP
perhaps) and if I could directly apply to sites suggested by creddle as a paid
feature perhaps.

~~~
cpcarey
You can! Creddle can import some of your information from your LinkedIn
profile if you sign up with your LinkedIn account. A few users reported a 500
error on importing which I'm looking into now, so let me know if you also have
trouble.

~~~
theoutlander
Missed that. You should expose the signup options on the main page (unless you
already have and I missed it). I would have signed up if it was simply a
matter of clicking to connect creddle to LinkedIn.

~~~
cpcarey
I think that would be better too, that's my fault for hiding it behind that
extra page. I'll look into bringing those up to the front. Thanks for bringing
it to my attention!

------
sleepychu
Have you considered taking a JSON Resume
([http://jsonresume.org/](http://jsonresume.org/)) as input?

~~~
cpcarey
Yes, I was excited when I saw JSON Resume on HN this summer. I wasn't able to
fit it in with all of the other things I was working on, but I think it makes
sense, especially as more people use it. JSON Resume has more in their
standard than Creddle currently supports so there's work to be done too (:

~~~
thomasfromcdnjs
Awesome! We are just doing up a blog post now for
[http://represent.io](http://represent.io) who now supports JSON Resume as an
export type.

Let me know if and when you do import/export support and we will do a blog
post also and list you on the homepage.

~~~
cpcarey
Great stuff, I'll be sure to let you know!

~~~
thomasfromcdnjs
Wrote the blog post -> [http://jsonresume.org/blog/first-service-
integration/](http://jsonresume.org/blog/first-service-integration/) and added
the integrations page ->
[http://jsonresume.org/integrations/](http://jsonresume.org/integrations/)

Look forward to adding you

------
arenaninja
This seems awesome. I keep a copy of my resume online, and I've been doing
some applying lately. I inevitably am asked for a resume in a specific format
(pdf/doc), once it even specified that it had to be < 200kb in size (which my
pdfLaTeX middleware didn't handle). The formats also look clean and
professional, and in fact one of them appears to be the one that I use.
Definitely signing up for this later today

------
jradd
Wow, this is truly impressive! I would like to leave some feedback of my first
experience.

Re-ordering: I could not get this to work as intuitively as it seemed it
should have been (likely user error). It would be nice to be able to shift
entire paragraphs/columns/sections up/down one column/section at a time, and
perhaps a 'delete' button to remove the entire section or a trash icon to drag
it into on the side. (I realize that by removing content from a section you
effectively remove that section, but only by publishing did I know this)

After I was finished re-ordering, I was not sure what it wanted me to do. I
think it just wanted me to continue on towards viewing the resume tab to
publish. Perhaps a modal could offer that guidance (save-continue to publish,
or keep reordering) When I clicked on the resume tab, JS error popped up
asking me to leave or stay on this page like there were unsaved changes.

Again, this feedback I mentioned is likely already considered and taken care
of, but my ignorance has got the best of me. :)

So awesome though! Don't take my suggestions/feedback as anything other than
compliments, as I am jealous how exceptional you made this!

~~~
cpcarey
Of course, thanks so much for documenting your first experience so well. If a
UI causes a confusing state for the user, there's work to be done to improve
it.

By moving sections up/down, do you mean reordering the "employment" section
above the "education" section? Were you able to reorder schools or employment
positions?

Lastly, what browser/OS are you using? I've noticed drag and drop act funky in
some browser/OS combinations.

~~~
jradd
Late reply, but I was using Chromium. And yes, I was unable to move the
Education above/below Employment, or something similar. When I grabbed
something to move it, it would move the highlighted word (within subsection)
to another subsection.

~~~
cpcarey
Thanks for the reply! Reordering in the content form is only meant for
reordering schools within the education section, reordering employment
positions within the employment section, etc. Reordering entire sections can
actually be accomplished in the resume customizer, where they can be moved up
and down, or to diferent columns entirely.

A few other users have mentioned the same difficulty, so I now recognize that
it is a point of confusion due to a lack of guidance or clarity in the UI. I
will be working on ways to reduce this confusion, and certainly the
documenting of your experience will help with improving this part of the UI.

------
serf
Anywhere for bug reports to go?

If I add many skills to a skill list and attempt to delete the skills, a skill
further down the list is deleted instead of the one I am clicking. If I delete
all the skills in that list, finish and wait for the "Saving..." dialog, upon
refresh half (if not more) of the list that I deleted will reappear.

Also, on that note, it seems counter-intuitive to me to have the check (for
confirmation) to the left of the x (for decline to save changes) when dealing
with the dialog to add specifics to a group (in my case, skills to a skill
list). Many times I meant to save changes, and hit the X on the right rather
than the checkmark instead of the check on the right, because for some reason
I was stuck mentally with thinking 'confirm dialog on the right'. X on the
right is intuitive for closing a window, but less so when accompanied with a
confirmation checkmark (of course, opinion)

Linux x64, Firefox 32.0

P.S. tried this in another browser (Chromium), same behavior. Account was
effectively broken til I deleted the skill list itself which contained the
problem container.

~~~
cpcarey
Thanks for the great information. I've caught some odd behavior in the logs
just like this and other users have reported it as well. I'm attempting to
recreate and fix this right now as it's causing a lot of trouble. I'm sorry
for the difficulty it's caused and I'll let you know when a fix is pushed!

Side note, I didn't manage to integrate bug reporting in time (even though I
really should have because there are a couple of good, easy options). For the
time being, I can give support via contact@creddle.io!

------
Debryo
Great work. Clean, clear workflows.

-With the Reorder capability, it took me a bit to realize that the left-side menu had changed to Done Reordering. I was hunting for the Done button at the top and bottom of the page; I didn't expect the menu to change. So maybe add the Done button to the bottom/top or change the color of the left-side menu when Reordering.

-Maybe additional sections for awards, publications, languages, certifications, etc.

-Easy to add skills by TAB+TAB+ENTER but simply pressing ENTER would be nice. So... type the new skill "Ruby", press enter, then the current new skill is added and the user is taken to a blank skill field. (Hopefully that workflow makes sense.)

-If you want to really get clever, perhaps add a way to version resume content for specific job applications, e.g. Software Developer vs Software Consultant vs Software Tech Support. Each of those positions would have some technical overlap but the applicant would do best by tailoring the resume to the specific position.

~~~
cpcarey
Thanks for the great feedback! Some other users mentioned confusion about
"Done Reordering" as well so I'm looking into ways to make that easier to
find. I like the idea for changing the color of the left side menu.

Additional sections are in the pipeline behind bug fixes and improving DOCX
support.

I agree with pressing ENTER to add the skill and I believe it can use the same
mechanism as is currently being used for capturing TAB. I'll look into adding
that soon.

Lastly, versioned resumes are a killer feature requested by a few others that
I'm hoping to add in the future.

~~~
Debryo
-Another thought regarding Reordering... what if you leave the UI as is but make it so that clicking on another menu item causes the user to stop Reordering? Effectively, doing something other than Reordering causes the current order to save.

For example, click Reorder, move things around, then click on
Summary/Education/etc to finish Reordering. Could also click on Resume (at the
top) to finish Reordering.

What I like about this approach is that it removes a click from the workflow.

-Another idea would be to make double-clicking into a content block finish Reordering, and then enter the edit mode, e.g dbl-click to edit text for a job.

Just some ideas... Best of luck.

~~~
cpcarey
Thanks! I'll take these all into consideration towards working on a better
flow for this

------
jhandl
Have you seen
[http://resume.linkedinlabs.com](http://resume.linkedinlabs.com)?

~~~
cpcarey
Yes, I looked into it a few years ago when I was working on my own resume. I
wanted to customize mine more and I didn't like the page breaks. It doesn't
look like it's been updated since then.

------
hiphopyo
Pretty cool, but would be a lot cooler if you were to hire a professional
typographer / designer.

~~~
cpcarey
Do you mean for hire one for Creddle or hire one to design your own resume?
Either way, I've seen some beautifully designed resumes done by professional
designers.

~~~
hiphopyo
Hire one for Creddle, yeah. You have an amazing starting point, just need that
little extra (ie. someone who knows The Vignelli Canon backwards).

~~~
cpcarey
Yup my design skills can only go so far (: And I'd imagine it would be a fun
project for a designer.

~~~
gffrd
Designer here. Would be a blast to work on.

I've designed resumés for friends which HR managers have told me won their
attention and priority simply by looking a level of craft and professionalism
above the rest. The difference between a self-created Word resumé and one
well-designed is exponential, especially in an environment where sensible
people dwell.

Let me know if there's any way I can help with this. Cool project.

------
vinceguidry
Built a resume, when I tried to export to docx it gave me an xml file with the
following contents:

    
    
        <?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?>
        <Error><Code>NoSuchKey</Code><Message>The specified key does not exist.</Message><Key>1o4ez4ueoao.docx</Key><RequestId>20D1570494140710</RequestId>    <HostId>VdnBAhqGiwEkrJPk9rsrf95eNZFqMih//UuNCMBcLUyt7HhqP0ulrJnlFfwMypQyPqGs+L2iuik=</HostId></Error>
    

You can find my email in my profile if you need more info.

~~~
cpcarey
Thanks for letting me know! I'm investigating this one along with a few others
everyone has found (: I'll touch base with you here or via email soon.

------
HelloMcFly
Apologies if this is obvious elsewhere, but where can I make my resume a
multi-page document? I'm a two-pager myself, but increasing the font size just
seems to knock text off the document altogether.

~~~
cpcarey
No totally understandable. The biggest limitation right now is only supporting
one page resumes. I want to support multi page resumes, but still leave in
automatic font sizing, which can get tricky if sections span over a page
break.

I have nothing against multi page resumes, I just had to limit my scope.

I hope to add multi page resumes, but I'm sorry to say that for now it just
isn't built yet.

~~~
HelloMcFly
Makes sense! Thanks for the reply.

------
goblin89
Seems like it's obvious to everybody else, but perhaps someone will
clarify—how this is better than hitting Ctrl+P on my LinkedIn profile page?
(Except not having to have a LinkedIn account.)

~~~
cpcarey
When resume appearance isn't important or applying for jobs is done primarily
through online networking, Creddle isn't a good solution.

For the people for whom resumes are still an important part of the job
application process, this aims to make it easier to transform your LinkedIn
profile page into an appropriate looking resume, improve the design of your
resume, or both.

It depends on how you go about your own job application process, and what role
your resume has in that.

~~~
goblin89
Thanks for clarification. Now that I think about, I used to care about my
resume appearance—I guess since then I've become more pragmatic (and expect
from any potential employer the same).

------
ssully
Just wanted to say this is pretty fantastic. I have been touching up my
personal site/resume lately and wanted something exactly like this.

Will be on the watch for any premium features you add in the future just for
the sake of throwing some cash your way.

EDIT: One request. There doesn't seem to be a way to print from the private
url. The page itself doesn't seem to be printer friendly nor is there an
export button the page. It would be nice to be able for people to view my
resume from the link and be able to download a copy for themselves.

~~~
cpcarey
Wanted to update you that all resumes on private URLs should now be printable.
Thanks again for the request!

------
reubano
Really cool! Is this open source? I'd love to integrate some of your
functionality in an app I'm building. Or do you at least have an open API?

~~~
cpcarey
Thanks! Creddle is not open source and does not have an open API at the
moment. I do have ideas on some portions of Creddle that might be a good
opportunity to open source in the future. I would need to separate it and
package it up properly. But more importantly, I'd want to build the team up so
that we'd be able to give enough attention to whatever open source projects
might spin off Creddle. I don't want to release an open source project that is
poorly supported because I don't have enough time or help.

I think the same goes for an open API - a poorly supported API can be very
frustrating to use. If Creddle and the team continue to grow, I think that
these two things would come naturally.

------
blktiger
I like it, it seems very easy to use. Not sure what the best UI for this would
be, in addition to setting up custom layouts I would love to have the ability
to set up customized resumes for individual employers.

My typical workflow when sending out resumes is to start with a single resume,
then adjust some of the wording or remove some of the content to focus on what
would be most important to my prospective employer.

~~~
cpcarey
Thanks! It's definitely something I want to add. A UI for managing content
between multiple resumes can get complicated fast, so I'm still working
through the UI sketches. But I agree, I think it would be a killer feature.

~~~
33W
As an intermediary feature, perhaps a show/hide toggle on each bit of content
would allow you to customize the resume without removing the information from
Creddle. Then after exporting the resume, you could modify what content is
hidden for the next employer.

------
ygra
What do those with other paper formats (hint: A4) do?

~~~
cpcarey
I feel bad this never crossed my mind. The formatting adjusts to whatever
bounds are set, in this case 8.5 x 11, so theoretically it shouldn't be hard
to add the ability to choose a paper size. I'll look into it adding it soon.

~~~
ygra
I think the designs look great, but it's a bit jarring to see them in a very
unfamiliar aspect ratio (also it'd be weird if printed because it'd incur a
large margin at the top and bottom).

------
drivingmenuts
Are there _any_ recruiters that accept these instead of the standard .doc
format?

I get it - it's about 10,000X better than Word format (esp. if you don't
particularly like Word) and a 9,000X better than PDF (which I prefer over
.doc), but if a recruiter/agency/employer won't accept it in lieue of a Word
file, then I'm not sure it has a future.

Any plans to get around that issue?

~~~
cpcarey
Yes, so I think that a resume builder that can't export to PDF or DOCX isn't
going to last long for this exact reason. That's why I added and opened up the
DOCX exporter even though it's still missing a lot of functionality. My hope
is that something is better than nothing and a big goal of mine is to improve
DOCX exporting over the next month.

I'm not too knowledgeable on the DOC format other than it's a binary format
and it's much harder to export to (AFAIK Google Docs can't even export to
DOC).

The best workaround I can offer is to export to DOCX, open in Microsoft Word,
then save as a DOC. If the DOCX exporting is misbehaving, sit tight, it'll
improve slowly but surely.

------
sev
Looks great! I know the exporting features are in Beta now, figured I let you
know they the docx export feature doesn't save a file with an extension, and
even if you manually add the extension, an error occurs (on Mac Word 2011) -
"The XML file resume.docx cannot be opened because there is no available data
view (XSLT)."

~~~
cpcarey
Thanks, I'm hoping to make a big push on DOCX exporting this month. This bit
of information will help with that goal. It works only some of the time, but I
hope it's enough to help some people who must export to DOCX even in its early
stages.

------
robertlf
So how are you going to stand out by creating a resume that looks like every
other resume created on this site?

~~~
cpcarey
Creddle offers more theme customization than many other resume sites; themes
are a set of customizations rather than a fixed template. Technically you can
transform one theme into another.

If you want to stand out, add more customization to the base theme. But I do
recognize that customization is still limited and that there's plenty more
room for growth. I just hope that it's enough to get started.

------
beernutz
BUG REPORT: Under Win7x64 with Chrome Ver 37.0.2062.103 m It looks like the
kerning is borked in some instances:
[http://screencast.com/t/62mt8ipG0](http://screencast.com/t/62mt8ipG0)

~~~
cpcarey
Yikes! That's new, thanks for bringing it to my attention. I'll look to
recreate and fix this up as well.

~~~
beernutz
If it helps, this screenshot shows letter-spacing being pretty funky.

[http://screencast.com/t/bzzdsUol9CnZ](http://screencast.com/t/bzzdsUol9CnZ)

It must be due to something specific to this machine, as I don't see the issue
elsewhere when using the same version of chrome.

~~~
cpcarey
At the very least I can write something to detect letter-spacing being all
whack to prevent this before I dig a little deeper into the root cause.

------
icebraining
In the descriptions boxes (e.g. "Is Creddle right for me?"), the hard breaks
in the text makes it flow weirdly:
[http://i.imgur.com/D80JQUK.png](http://i.imgur.com/D80JQUK.png)

~~~
cpcarey
Eww you're right, that was sloppy on my part. I'll fix it. Thanks!

------
phkahler
I had an HTML version of my resume in 1995. The printed version looked almost
identical to the MS Word version I had at the time. table, bold, italics,
break are pretty much all it took. It reflowed quite well too.

------
jeroen
"Creddle needs a larger window for rendering and might not work with this
size"

A third of my iphone screen was blocked by this message. That alone made it
not work for me.

Is it that hard to get things to look decent on a smaller screen?

~~~
cpcarey
The landing page will load fine on mobile, but resumes will not and I wanted
to make it clear from the landing page that rendering requires enough screen
space.

Creddle relies heavily on the browser for positioning sections and calculating
font sizes. The work required to get rendering working on mobile isn't trivial
and it's not a priority since most people would prefer to type up a resume on
a computer.

That being said, there's nothing to say that responsive resumes can't be done.
In fact, Creddle resumes are built in Bootstrap with this in mind. Resumes
would still be designed on desktop, but exported to be viewed on mobile. I've
just found while 80% of resumes might look okay condensed to a single column
view on a phone, the last 20% would need some extra formatting decisions
specific to mobile to be made by the user, which means designing and building
a UI for that as well, so I scrapped it for the time being.

But mobile resumes have been requested by people before and I think it can be
done, it's just not a priority compared to other requests.

------
hocuspocus
All dates get shifted one month back when rendered on the résumé. I see that
you use some Angular filter called 'utc' to format them, but do you store them
in UTC too? Impressive work regardless :)

~~~
cpcarey
I did something stupid with the timezones and fixed it this morning. I'll be
pushing a patch out with a few other fixes very soon.

------
zokier
Somehow I feel saddened that "paper-friendliness" can be a head-line feature
for (relatively) static documents.

Of course that commentary is more directed at the state of web tech than
Creddle specifically.

~~~
_delirium
Tooling is some of the issue imo. HTML/CSS actually includes decent
functionality for targeting print in addition to desktop+mobile (not _perfect_
, but quite decent), but the print-centric parts have fairly poor support in
most tools. Afaik the only tool that really nails the print-centric parts of
CSS, and produces good-looking output, is PrinceXML. It's a good piece of
software, but having only one working implementation, which also happens to
cost $500/seat for desktop usage or $3800/machine for server usage, isn't an
ideal situation for an open standard.

The second-best seems to be
[http://wkhtmltopdf.org/](http://wkhtmltopdf.org/), which is more or less a
headless wrapper around WebKit's renderer. But since WebKit puts most of its
development effort into interactive/screen usage, the quality doesn't match
PrinceXML yet (though it's improving). As a result I think it's still more
common for people who need good-looking, open-source PDF output to use a LaTeX
workflow, even where an HTML one might otherwise be more natural.

------
noconflict
Perhaps include a way to auto-size/auto-space the resume so it can fill an
entire page? I'm early in my career, and my content doesn't quite fill the
entire space for most themes.

~~~
cpcarey
The auto-sizing can be hit or miss since it keeps font sizes relative, but
there are still a few tricks that you can try. I can suggest trying the
following: increase padding (under "Resume Layout"); increase nameplate and
section header font sizes; use vertical configurations for the nameplate,
contact, and/or skills sections; configure "Employment Details" to use more
rows instead of columns.

That's what I can think of off the top of my head. Experiment with one column
vs. two columns as well - hope this helps!

------
mplewis
How do you generate PDFs? Is this HTML and CSS at heart? I'm trying to do the
same with a resume of mine but haven't found a good tool for doing so.

~~~
cpcarey
So Creddle doesn't natively export PDFs, but rather relies on the browser to
print the page as a PDF. At the very least, the site exports the resume to
static HTML during this process in order to strip away unneccessary attributes
and elements before printing.

It's a short-term solution. If I can recall correctly, I tried both
wkhtmltopdf and PhantomJS and was able to succesfully export maybe 60-70% of
resumes properly. But I ran into numerous differences with fonts and spacing
that sometimes caused weird page or section breaks. I ended up scrapping that
method in favor of working on DOCX exporting, because at least there was some
method of printing a PDF, even if it was a workaround.

I do want to go back and re-explore PDF exporting, but other requests are
taking priority at the moment. I do have guided help on printing as a PDF for
a few browsers and OSs in the "Help" section.

------
zubairq
How is this different to something like [http://nemcv.com](http://nemcv.com)
which gives a PDF paper friendly CV as well?

~~~
jradd
Creddle is much more aesthetically pleasing imo, and has a more fluid ui/ux
imo, all subjective I for the most part.

Creddle's default themes are far superior, and I am not taking the safe road
on this one. fact. :)

~~~
zubairq
NemCV is not designed to be visually pleasing, it is designed by companies to
be scanned and understand each candidate in 2 seconds. But I do agree, the
Creddle CV is probably nicer for candidates, so it is a totally different
market than NemCV

------
ianpurton
I would need word export. A lot of agencies in the UK like to change the CV's
of their clients, i.e. remove contact details etc.

~~~
cpcarey
DOCX exporting is available right now but it's still very limited. A lot of
users have reported issues with it today. But a big goal of mine for this
month is to improve DOCX exporting to the point where it works for ~95% of
resumes built on the site.

------
sarne
I wish that you could change the section headings and add more sections. More
flexibility and I would definitely use it.

~~~
cpcarey
You can change the section headings under "Header Value" for each section
under the customizer so that "Summary" can be "Objective" or "Employment" can
be "Experience", but that's my fault for not making it prominent enough.

Definitely agree on adding the missing sections as these aren't the only
things you can put on a resume!

------
zoobert
Also really like it. Nice simple neat and friendly. Would be nice to add
standard theme such as the europass CV.

~~~
cpcarey
That's cool! I'll check it out. I've had one or two other standard themes
suggested to me, and I think it could be another killer feature to help make
these easier to create.

------
aleem
This is pretty awesome. Are you using a third-party service for LinkedIn
import or is it something you built up?

~~~
cpcarey
Thanks! LinkedIn importing is done within the app, which is also why some
users were running into issues with it yesterday - so many unique profiles to
import (: I've made a few patches yesterday, looking to make some more today.

------
33W
Signed up - this is really neat! If I was running linkedIn premium, I'd be
looking to write you a check.

------
ryanhunt
I work at News Corp (Australia) and would love to talk! Please get in touch if
you want to take this further

~~~
GuiA
HN readers: when someone says something like this, they're never worth your
time. If they really did want to talk, finding an email's not that hard.

It's a strategy investors also typically use to make you feel like you need
something from them and set the power dynamic early.

------
kkl
Minor feature request: Instead of selecting from pre-selected colors, a color
wheel would be great!

~~~
cpcarey
Yes, I think it's a no brainer. I'll put it up on the board!

------
danijelb
Nice to see RIT's name on HN :)

~~~
cpcarey
The RIT reddit community was very helpful and supportive during beta testing.
Glad to help bump up RIT's presence!

------
LBarret
Do people really use resumes ? For interviews, I just bring an ipad with my
LinkedIn profile...

~~~
cpcarey
Resumes are becoming less relevant than they used to be in some fields, but
many other people still need them. Take career fairs for example - you still
need to bring a hard copy resume to a career fair. Sure the need might be
diminished, but the need still exists.

